# Meet Us At The Airshow Saturday



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2015)

If anyone is going to be at the Alliance airshow Saturday holler at me and we can meet up somewhere. We'll be in reserved seating during the show but we can meet at a static display somewhere for a cup of lemonade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If anyone is going to be at the Alliance airshow Saturday holler at me and we can meet up somewhere. We'll be in reserved seating during the show but we can meet at a static display somewhere for a cup of lemonade.



Where ever it is -I bet it is a bit far for me. Our airshow was very incomplete this year. All the old Bi-planes did not show because they could not fly. Visibility issues. I missed them. I do not go to show but they end up practicing in my neighborhood..


----------



## Brink (Sep 10, 2015)

No B-17, B-24 or B-25?
No MiG 17 vs F-86?
Might as well have no beans in your chili.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2015)

They usually have a 52 17 etc. even though not listed and I think they're going to have the mig. We go almost every year and there's always displays that are not advertised. It's actually a pretty good air show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2015)

It's times like this that I wish I lived closer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2015)

I saw a mig at a show here a few years ago, really cool! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 10, 2015)

I like figs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 11, 2015)

Been a long while since I've been at an airshow, last one was probably mid 90s at Dayton, OH air show. Lots of tarmac...lots of heat, but still enjoyed it. When we make visits to family down in Ft Walton Beach, near Eglin AFB...every day is like an airshow from the comfort of a lounge chair poolside with various aircraft flying over at one point or another. Would like to catch a show at Pensacola...that should be a good one. Enjoy the Alliance show, look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Last one I went to was in the 80's.at Pratt and Whitney. My Dad worked there. There's an air museum about 20 mins away but I haven't been to it yet. 
I did see a P-51 2 years ago. I was just gettin off work at Pratt and it was circling the campus. It was reallllly loud, low and awesome.....my all time favorite plane. (The p38 is close)...

Take lots of pix for us....


----------



## Brink (Sep 11, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Last one I went to was in the 80's.at Pratt and Whitney. My Dad worked there. There's an air museum about 20 mins away but I haven't been to it yet.
> I did see a P-51 2 years ago. I was just gettin off work at Pratt and it was circling the campus. It was reallllly loud, low and awesome.....my all time favorite plane. (The p38 is close)...
> 
> Take lots of pix for us....



You haven't been to new england air museum????!!!!! And didn't go to the airshows at Andover AFB?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Nope...and nope...not yet.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2015)

We're airshow junkies. I couldn't even guess how many I've been to. I lived the first 27 years of my life on one airbase or another and the everyday traffic is nothing like watching air demonstration teams and daredevil aerobatics. Never gets old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 13, 2015)

Brink said:


> No B-17, B-24 or B-25?
> No MiG 17 vs F-86?
> Might as well have no beans in your chili.



Speaking of which...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2015)

That's a tasty looking northern bean soup casserole Brink. You ought to try a bowl of chili sometime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

